# Does any one know french?



## jwelton (Aug 29, 2004)

here is a bottle that we have found from paris france and on it it reads Marque Deposee
 that sound like some kind of deposet iwould think. the name reads Marnier-Lapostolle. It looks like a liquor bottle and it is brown. The green on is round on the bottle and the top looks like a sheer top can any help me date this one.   The little clear one has no seams to it. Puzzleing[8|]


----------



## Roger (Aug 29, 2004)

> Marque Deposee
> that sound like some kind of deposet iwould think. the name reads Marnier-Lapostolle.


 
 'Marque Deposee' is French for 'Trademark' and 'Marnier-Lapostolle' is taken from the name 'Louis Alexandre Marnier-Lapostolle' who in 1880 invented Grand Marnier the famous liqueur which is a blend of cognac and orange.


----------



## jwelton (Aug 30, 2004)

Roger,
  Thank you for your info.  Do they still make this kind of liqueur.  If not when did the stop makeing it.


----------



## Pontiled (Aug 30, 2004)

Sorry, no French, but I do get by with Russian, Germany, Vietnamese, Spanish, and a bit of Gaelic, along with English! When the French say "Thank you," to me it's more like "Mercy bucket."

 Sorry, I just had to jump right in!


----------



## bigkitty53 (Aug 31, 2004)

Hi Josh,
            Yes,Grand Marnier IS still being produced!(My poison of choice![8D])In fact the modern bottles are identical to what you have,the mold lines are the only difference.The flavour is divine![]

 KAT


----------



## WhiteLighting (Jan 17, 2005)

I do,...
  the bulbus bottle is called a cabash!,depending on when made and size is key to its worth since made from spain to america..........


  I need what they say "every word and dot".


  also the small clear bottle is perfume,.....


----------

